# [RamNode] 35% OFF FOR LIFE! SSD & SSD-Cached VPSs from $1.30/mo [YAY VPSBOARD]



## Nick_A

*RamNode - High Performance SSD and SSD-Cached VPSs

35% OFF FOR LIFE! - USE CODE VPSB35*

*About Us*

*RamNode LLC* exists for one purpose: to provide affordable VPSs with powerful features. Our years of hosting experience as both clients and providers have inspired us to offer the kind of hosting that clients want at the kind of prices clients want to pay. Though our prices are low, performance is our main focus. We know that our best assets are our loyal customers, so we strive to provide hosting they will rave about to their fellow internet users. Our SSD and SSD-cached VPSs are perfect for a wide range of applications. With our top quality hardware, we can guarantee that our clients will get the most bang for their buck.

Our SuperMicro enterprise grade servers are stocked with *Samsung* and *Intel SSDs* in lightning fast, LSI-powered *RAID10* arrays. Our servers provide incredible I/O as well as the safety of drive redundancy. We use powerful *Intel Ivy* and *Sandy Bridge* processors on our VPS nodes. CPU is allocated on a fair share basis per VPS, only limited by the number of cores in each plan.

Our VPSs are hosted in *Atlanta* and *Seattle*. Our servers are located at 55 Marietta (*Atlanta*) and The Westin (*Seattle*), where we own all of our hardware and network (*AS3842*).

RamNode offers *KVM* and *OpenVZ* VPSs. Please see below for more details.

*=====================================*

*VPS Features*

In addition to our *great hardware*, each VPS comes with the following features:


*SolusVM control panel*

*1Gbps fair share port speed*
*INSTANT setup*
*Weekly remote backups*
*=====================================*

*OpenVZ SSD VPS Plans*

*128MB SVZ*


RAM: 128MB
VSwap: 128MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
5GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/yr *$15.60/yr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*256MB SVZ*


RAM: 256MB
VSwap: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
10GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.75/qtr *$8.29/qtr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB SVZ*


RAM: 512MB
VSwap: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 3.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $7.50/mo *$4.88/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB SVZ*


RAM: 1024MB
VSwap: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
30GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $15.00/mo *$9.75/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB SVZ*


RAM: 2048MB
VSwap: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
40GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $30.00/mo *$19.50/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB SVZ*


RAM: 4096MB
VSwap: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
60GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $60.00/mo *$39.00/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*OpenVZ SSD-Cached VPS Plans*

*128MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 128MB
VSwap: 128MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
50GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/yr *$15.60/yr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*256MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 256MB
VSwap: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
90GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.75/qtr *$8.29/qtr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 512MB
VSwap: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 2.3GHz+
120GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $7.50/mo *$4.88/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 1024MB
VSwap: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
150GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $15.00/mo *$9.75/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 2048MB
VSwap: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
200GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $30.00/mo *$19.50/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 4096MB
VSwap: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
250GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $60.00/mo *$39.00/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*KVM SSD VPS Plans*

*256MB SKVM*


RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
5GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $6.00/mo *$3.90/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB SKVM*


RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 3.3GHz+
10GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.00/mo *$7.80/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB SKVM*


RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/mo *$15.60/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB SKVM*


RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
30GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $48.00/mo *$31.20/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB SKVM*


RAM: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
45GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $96.00/mo *$62.40/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*KVM SSD-Cached VPS Plans*

*256MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $6.00/mo *$3.90/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 2.3GHz+
50GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.00/mo *$7.80/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
80GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/mo *$15.60/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
100GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $48.00/mo *$31.20/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
120GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $96.00/mo *$62.40/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE*
------------------------------------------------------

*=====================================*

*FAQ*

*How long does VPS setup take?*
Your VPS will be setup *INSTANTLY* upon receipt of payment (unless we happen to be out of stock). KVM VPSs are available instantly, but you are responsible for installing the OS (KVM Guide).

*How can I pay?*
We accept PayPal and Google Wallet.

*Do you have a money back guarantee?*
We have a 3 day money back guarantee on your first invoice of your first service as long as your account is in good standing.

*How long have you been in business?*
RamNode LLC was founded in June 2012. We have hosted thousands of clients in other professional capacities since 2006.

*What's the best way to get help when I need it?*
Our VPSs are unmanaged, but you can open a ticket for acceptable support requests. We are also available on Live Chat, Skype, and IRC.

*What kind of hardware do you use?*
We use Intel Ivy and Sandy Bridge CPUs, LSI RAID cards, Samsung and Intel SSDs, and Western Digital and Seagate enterprise HDDs.

*How fast is your network?*
Our VPS nodes are connected to the internet at 1Gbps. Your VPS can use all of that speed on a fair share basis.

*Do you have any network tests?*
Test IPs:
    https://clientarea.ramnode.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=17

Test File Downloads:
    https://clientarea.ramnode.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=18

*What is the difference between SSD and SSD-Cached?*
Our SSD VPSs are built with RAID10 arrays of pure SSD storage. They are some of the fastest on the market. Our SSD-Cached VPSs are also very quick, but come with more space. They store "hot" data (data frequently accessed by the server) in a RAID10 array of SSDs. Less frequently accessed data is stored on HDDs. The whole process is automated by our high performance RAID cards.

*What is the difference between KVM and OpenVZ?*
KVM is true virtualization where the VPS operates as its own server, independently of the host node. OpenVZ is a container style of virtualization which relies on the host node's kernel. KVM has no restrictions in terms of functionality, but it has more overhead than OpenVZ. OpenVZ is constrained by the host node kernel, but it has less overhead in the containers themselves.

*What operating systems are available?*
We offer a variety of Linux and Windows* 32 and 64-bit OS templates and ISOs. *Client is responsible for Windows license.

*Do you offer cPanel?*
Yes, we are an *official cPanel NOC*. You can order a cPanel/WHM VPS license here.

*Can I use my VPS for ___?*
Please see our AUP.

*What control panel comes with your VPSs?*
Our VPSs come with the SolusVM control panel.

*Do you provide remote backups?*
Yes, we take remote backups of each VPS image on a weekly basis. We keep each backup for seven days, at which time it is overwritten with a new backup. You can request a VPS restore through a support ticket.

*=====================================*

*Other Info*

*Affiliate System*
Sign up for our affiliate system and you can earn a credit for your account of 8% from each invoice of new clients you refer to us.

*=====================================*

*Contact Us*

There are a variety of ways you can contact us:
*Sales*: sales[at]ramnode.com
*Support*: support[at]ramnode.com
*Accounts*: accounts[at]ramnode.com
*Skype*: RamNode
*Twitter*: RamNode
*Facebook*: RamNode Fan Page
*IRC*: #ramnode on irc.esper.net (WebChat)

You can also catch us on Live Chat or open up a ticket from the *Client Area*.


----------



## A Jump From Let

Nice offers I like 256svz, how long coupons are active?


----------



## Nick_A

A Jump From Let said:


> Nice offers I like 256svz, how long coupons are active?


No plans to take it down at this point!


----------



## D. Strout

I really didn't want to use coupon LEB35 on my next order with you. I was hoping you'd institute a standing coupon for VPSBoard, thanks a lot! Your services (and service!) are terrific - glad you're here.


----------



## drmike

Amen @D. Strout!

I anxiously await the next RamNode expansion location, because I already have service from RamNode in the two existing locations.


----------



## D. Strout

Same here, three VPSes total: two in Atlanta, one in Seattle. Great times, no complaints at all. Nick was even kind enough to save an IP from his 199.241.28.0/22 block and give it to me to accommodate my desire for no IP in the same /8 for my DNS setup. That's service!


----------



## jarland

buffalooed said:


> Amen @D. Strout!
> 
> 
> I anxiously await the next RamNode expansion location, because I already have service from RamNode in the two existing locations.


See my review on minimalvps to see how far my problem has gone. I really do have uses or intended uses for them all though...


----------



## NodeBytes

Ugh, I was just about to buy a 128mb SSD-Cached VPS... sold out. grrrr.


----------



## Mun

Can I get two with the deal ??????


----------



## NodeBytes

@Mun - Can I get one with the deal?


----------



## Mun

Mines a serious question


----------



## Nick_A

Mun said:


> Can I get two with the deal ??????


As many as you want!


----------



## Nick_A

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Ugh, I was just about to buy a 128mb SSD-Cached VPS... sold out. grrrr.


Yep, we are waiting on ARIN to allocate some more IPs for us in Seattle. Atlanta stock only right now.


----------



## NodeBytes

@Nick_A - Can I get one with just IPv6?


----------



## Nick_A

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @Nick_A - Can I get one with just IPv6?


Sorry, no.


----------



## Mun

GET MORE SEATTLE, and then PM me please.


----------



## NodeBytes

Me too!!


----------



## Nick_A

Just waiting on ARIN :/


----------



## NodeBytes

@Nick_A - Tell em to hurry up already.


----------



## Nick_A

Looks like I had a couple IPs free up in Seattle. I can do a few VPSs upon request. PM me what you are looking for and I'll enable it on the order form.

Edit: @Mun @bcarlsonmedia


----------



## NodeBytes

Thanks! @Nick_A


----------



## nfn

Dreaming about RamNode UK


----------



## Nick_A

nfn said:


> Dreaming about RamNode UK


Maybe some day!


----------



## Marc M.

As usual, a great offer from a great provider! Good luck @Nick_A with the offer.


----------



## D. Strout

Number four just came online. My fourth VPS with RamNode, two in Seattle and two in Atlanta. Who could resist? It will make a great backup box for my DNS system in Baltimore.

*@Nick_A*, I'm curious: I see on your AS info (and through my new VPS IPs) that your new block in Seattle is 192.184.88.0/21, but you also have 192.184.80.0/21, which I am thinking might also be new (?). Couldn't that have just been announced as a /20? Or would it have been too much bother? To be fair, I know very little about networking of this type, so feel free to scoff at a stupid question if necessary. I am trying to learn, though, so don't scoff too much 

*Edit:* Same with 192.249.56.0/22 and 192.249.60.0/22, actually.


----------



## Nick_A

We just like to keep the networks separate.


----------



## D. Strout

Nick_A said:


> We just like to keep the networks separate.


Fair enough. Hey, would there be any chance of getting some minimal Ubuntu templates in? Three of my boxes with you don't need Apache and Bind and all that, and I'm sure others would appreciate it too.


----------



## Nick_A

D. Strout said:


> Fair enough. Hey, would there be any chance of getting some minimal Ubuntu templates in? Three of my boxes with you don't need Apache and Bind and all that, and I'm sure others would appreciate it too.


Minimal Debian and Ubuntu is on the to do list


----------



## D. Strout

Nick_A said:


> Minimal Debian and Ubuntu is on the to do list


Another reminder of why I have four boxes with you  Thanks man, you've got it under control.


----------

